# Porch ceiling



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm redoing our front porch area and want to put bead board.

Question is for the porch ceiling, which direction for the material would look best. Parallel with the house or perpendicular.

The porch consists of the ceiling, support beam, soffit. 

Thinking of vinyl for all the soffits and wood ( not plywood paneling ) for the porch ceiling.

Porch ceiling extends only about 5 feet x 30' while the soffit on the other side of the support beam is 24"

Traditional idea is to run it parallel. Not sure how well it would look with the soffit running perpendicular.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

With the longer measurement. 

Concrete or plank porch floor? Same direction as the planks if thats the case.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Here's a couple we did last year.

Ya might want to move this to remodeling or something like that.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Here's a couple we did last year.


Nice looking!


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Nice looking!


Thanks, too bad I couldn't think of any way to hide those damn joist hangers. Guess I coulda at least peeled off those stickers. :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Thanks, too bad I couldn't think of any way to hide those damn joist hangers. Guess I coulda at least peeled off those stickers. :laughing:


Should of used those decorative ones.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Or laminated over them.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Should of used those decorative ones.


Yeah, ya know I heard about those on another thread awhile back.... never seen them tho.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Or laminated over them.


Too much work for me. The ho's were just fixin' the place up to sell. The existing was a aluminum abomination I felt embarrassed to throw in the dumpster.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you shouldn't call your customers names Paulie:no:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

:laughing::laughing:

Sorry, Home Owner's. 

I best be careful the husbands a ATF officer and wife's a lawyer.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ah if your goin to go,go big:clap:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Paulie said:


> Ya might want to move this to remodeling or something like that.


Good idea Paulie. :thumbup:


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

> With the longer measurement.
> 
> Concrete or plank porch floor? Same direction as the planks if thats the case.


What do you mean, longer measurement. 

Floor will be slate or bluestone.







> Here's a couple we did last year.


They run parallel. 
With the wood color being natural you don't really notice the white aluminum soffit


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

red_cedar said:


> What do you mean, longer measurement.
> 
> Floor will be slate or bluestone.
> 
> ...


Kinda don't know what you mean. One the board runs parallel with the homes face, the other it runs perpendicular to the homes frontage.

It's whatever you want, I don't think there is any set way. I just run it so I don't have any butt joints showing if I can help it.


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

> Kinda don't know what you mean. One the board runs parallel with the homes face, the other it runs perpendicular to the homes frontage.


I guess i was looking at picture #2 when I made that statement.
That picture shows both aluminum soffit and porch ceiling better then the other pictures.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

red_cedar said:


> I guess i was looking at picture #2 when I made that statement.
> That picture shows both aluminum soffit and porch ceiling better then the other pictures.


:laughing: My photography skills suck huh? :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

but your carpentry skills are top notch:thumbup:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> but your carpentry skills are top notch:thumbup:


Thanks Tom, the money will be in the mail.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

red_cedar said:


> I'm redoing our front porch area and want to put bead board.
> 
> Question is for the porch ceiling, which direction for the material would look best. Parallel with the house or perpendicular.
> 
> ...


I would say go perpendicular to the 30' run. That way you have no butt joints. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

TOP NOTCH

Perpendicular. Loose fitted for shrinkage


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

loose fitted for shrinkage?


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Perpendicular is the only way I've seen 'em, & there's a ton of them on all the old houses around here. It was very common on builds around here 70-100 yrs ago.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Tom Struble said:


> loose fitted for shrinkage?


Was thinking expansion, contraction and rafter shrinkage


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

Most of the pictures Ive seen ( internet ) show the bead board run parallel with the house. The pictures by 'Paulie ' do show that it doesn't seem to make a difference though. 
Was in a house ( 1935 ) tonight that the front porch ceiling ran perpendicular to the front

Thanks guys


----------

